# western new york haunters



## nightmarecircus (Nov 3, 2018)

zombygurl said:


> We are looking for anyone from the western new york area that might be interested in joing a haunt group in that area , we plan on meeting once a month to discuss home haunt projects and include many make and take projects as well. Please contact me if you are interested. Our first meeting is scheduled for July.


A little late to the party, but does this still exist !?


----------

